# Canon 7D Capturing Footage



## DWHJR (Sep 21, 2011)

I just recently got my new Canon 7D and visited the Dog Park. I captured a good chunk of images and a bit of video (just stretching out the lense  )

Nontheless, I am an avid user in the Adobe products, but for this topic referring to just Adobe Premiere & After Effects.

My questions is how in the world do I capture the footage to be edited in either of those Programs? Is is a drag from the cameras inner folders and drop on the desktop and load by importing to either Program? Or do I actually have to capture the footage similar to my Canon XH-A1?

Help!

Thanks,
DWHJr


----------



## Overread (Sep 21, 2011)

Not sure by what you mean by capture the footage - in the cameras the video and stills files are stored in the memory card; just slip the card into a card reader (you can use the camera cable connection, but its much much slower to transfer the data than on a card reader, and they only cost £/$15 or so). Once in you just make a new folder wherever you want to store your files for that shoot and then copy/paste the photos and video over from the camera. Video will be lined up with the stills in order of taking; so you might want to set the folder to view the items by type rather than by name/date taken just to isolate and group the video content separately. 

I then assume (not worked with video much/my computer can't actually run them ) you just open up your video editing software and then open the video files you want to work on - or right click on the video files and "open with" and select the editing software.


----------

